# Does anybody know how to downgrade an AT&T Galaxy S7 from Nougat back to Marshmallow?



## Rehmanpa (May 23, 2017)

The title pretty much says it all. I'm trying to revert my phone from Nougat to Marshmallow. Does anyone know how to do this for an AT&T Galaxy s7? This is just a normal one not the edge. 
Please help!!! The thing is almost unusable on this pos update. Thanks.


----------



## Komshija (May 23, 2017)

Downgrading can be a major pain in the a**. Before doing anything, make a factory reset and check the condition. It will erase all your data, so make a backup before. If you installed a bunch of uneccessary applications and a bunch of games, naturally, it will be slower.

Now about downgrading. You can installing custom MOD, as these bring certain bug fixes. You'll still have Android 7.0, but with certain improvements.
For downgrading you'll need a stock ROM with Android 6.0 for your device (you'll have to check and match the exact number/name of your device, not just "Galaxy S7") and a Odin3 program. Your device needs to be rooted for any kind of kernel modification. People on XDA forums might have more information, as this is the largest online place for phone mods/tweaks. Either way, you will loose warranty if you modify kernel.


----------



## EarthDog (May 23, 2017)

Whats wrong with the upgrade for you, OP?


----------



## Rehmanpa (May 23, 2017)

Komshija said:


> Downgrading can be a major pain in the a**. Before doing anything, make a factory reset and check the condition. It will erase all your data, so make a backup before. If you installed a bunch of uneccessary applications and a bunch of games, naturally, it will be slower.
> 
> Now about downgrading. You can installing custom MOD, as these bring certain bug fixes. You'll still have Android 7.0, but with certain improvements.
> For downgrading you'll need a stock ROM with Android 6.0 for your device (you'll have to check and match the exact number/name of your device, not just "Galaxy S7") and a Odin3 program. Your device needs to be rooted for any kind of kernel modification. People on XDA forums might have more information, as this is the largest online place for phone mods/tweaks. Either way, you will loose warranty if you modify kernel.


Do you know where I can find these and how to root it? I'm desperate at this point.


----------



## EarthDog (May 23, 2017)

What is wrong with your upgrade........?


----------



## Rehmanpa (May 23, 2017)

EarthDog said:


> Whats wrong with the upgrade for you, OP?


It constantly crashes and freezes, battery life is significantly worse, the UI is extremely ugly, it's really really slow, there's a lot of other stuff I just hate it and want it back at marshmallow where it was perfect.


----------



## StefanM (May 23, 2017)

Check out: https://forum.xda-developers.com/att-galaxy-s7


----------



## Komshija (May 23, 2017)

^^ Exactly.

Search XDA forums, ask developers or experts who have done something similar with for the advice. Before you make that, I strongly recommend backing all your important data and initiating a factory reset. You'll need to back up data to some external device, so that they won't be erased in the process. After the factory reset, do not install any applications and check whether the problem still exists. If not, than I'm 100% sure that one or more external applications caused these problems.

If all this didn't solve your problem, start downgrading to Android 6.0 and watch carefuly for the steps to avoid bricking your device. Find which model you have (GT930A, GT930F, GT930U...) and which chipset ("Exynos 8890" or "Snapdragon 820") and search for stock ROM with Android 6.0. It's possible that all or some GT930 models have the same basic (stock) ROM, but I seriously doubt that models with Samsung's Exynos and Qualcomm's Snapdragon have identical stock ROMs.

Here are some useful links which might help you:
1. https://forum.xda-developers.com/galaxy-s7/help/how-to-downgrade-t3359838
2. 








Before rooting, check whether your version is rooted or not with "Root Checker": https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.joeykrim.rootcheck&hl=hr
Here is one usefull video about rooting AT&T's Galaxy S7 Edge (the process is very likely the same for the S7):


----------



## Sasqui (May 23, 2017)

Subbed.  Have a Verizon G7 and think the UI was a step back in several ways, though not a single crash yet.  The keyboard sucks, but I can replace that.  Battery life seems to have improved slightly.


----------



## Frick (May 23, 2017)

Rehmanpa said:


> It constantly crashes and freezes, battery life is significantly worse, the UI is extremely ugly, it's really really slow, there's a lot of other stuff I just hate it and want it back at marshmallow where it was perfect.



As for the crashes and battery life, do a factory reset. It has helped me in the past.


----------



## biffzinker (May 23, 2017)

My Honor 6X just got the Android 7 update, and idle RAM usage went from 1.9 GB free to 2.45 GB free out of 3 GB compared Android 6. Battery life has seen a improvement as well. Phone was last charged on the 21st early in the morning, and still had over 50% when I plugged it in this morning. Not all updates end up terrible.


----------



## Rehmanpa (May 23, 2017)

biffzinker said:


> My Honor 6X just got the Android 7 update, and idle RAM usage went from 1.9 GB free to 2.45 GB free out of 3 GB compared Android 6. Battery life has seen a improvement as well. Phone was last charged on the 21st early in the morning, and still had over 50% when I plugged it in this morning.


Lucky you.


----------



## biffzinker (May 23, 2017)

Rehmanpa said:


> Lucky you.


No that's what you get for buying a Samsung phone. I have a recent Samsung tablet I wouldn't even give to worst enemy, not mention how over bloated the Android image installed is.

Edit: Also have a Samsung washer that's a piece of shit, and the dryer heating element went out after warranty. Will not buy another Samsung appliance again.


----------



## Rehmanpa (May 24, 2017)

biffzinker said:


> No that's what you get for buying a Samsung phone. I have a recent Samsung tablet I wouldn't even give to worst enemy, not mention how over bloated the Android image installed is.
> 
> Edit: Also have a Samsung washer that's a piece of shit, and the dryer heating element went out after warranty. Will not buy another Samsung appliance again.


It ran wonderful on marshmallow but killed itself on this. Only other thing of Samsung's I'll buy again are their ssd drives.


----------



## Frick (May 24, 2017)

Did you do a factory reset? That might fix the battery and performance issues.


----------



## Rehmanpa (May 24, 2017)

Frick said:


> Did you do a factory reset? That might fix the battery and performance issues.


Yep I did when it installed no help. I'm just good with phones and I don't want to brick this thing


----------



## Sasqui (May 24, 2017)

biffzinker said:


> No that's what you get for buying a Samsung phone.



Not to turn this into a Samsung bashing fest, but going from a Moto Droid Razr Maxx HD to a G7 was somewhat of a disappointment.  The only thing I've enjoyed is faster /better surfing and a better camera.


----------



## Rehmanpa (May 24, 2017)

Sasqui said:


> Not to turn this into a Samsung bashing fest, but going from a Moto Droid Razr Maxx HD to a G7 was somewhat of a disappointment.  The only thing I've enjoyed is faster /better surfing and a better camera.


I LOVED the thing before they forced this update on me. I hate the pos noe, and I gotta go post another help forum on that AT&T forum website you guys linked me to. Gosh it's such a pain in the ass.


----------



## biffzinker (May 24, 2017)

Rehmanpa said:


> I LOVED the thing before they forced this update on me. I hate the pos noe, and I gotta go post another help forum on that AT&T forum website you guys linked me to. Gosh it's such a pain in the ass.


I've had the same happen to me in past with a certain LG phone, and Android update pushed downstream. Got the hang of ADB as a result of flashing different ROMS, settled on CyanogenMOD at the time.


----------



## OneMoar (May 26, 2017)

can't be done samsung are shit


----------



## Rehmanpa (May 26, 2017)

OneMoar said:


> can't be done


Wait it can't??


----------



## OneMoar (May 26, 2017)

nope no root no down grades video is full of shit
if you upgrade to the latest bootloader you are done

there is no root for samsung anything on marshmellow and higher not without a unlocked bootloader anyway

with US carriers when you upgrade it blows a qfuse in the SOC preventing downgrade of the SBL bootloader and since everything from recovery to /system is cryptographicly signed at the block-device(dm-verity) level that means no downgrade no permanent root no exceptions


----------



## Rehmanpa (May 26, 2017)

OneMoar said:


> with US carriers when you upgrade it blows a qfuse in the SOC preventing downgrade of the SBL bootloader and since everything from recovery to /system is cryptographicly signed at the block-device(dm-verity) level that means no downgrade no permanent root no exceptions


Wtf. Is that only on samsung devices? That's really fucked up and I am never buying a samsung phone again.


----------



## OneMoar (May 26, 2017)

Rehmanpa said:


> Wtf. Is that only on samsung devices? That's really fucked up and I am never buying a samsung phone again.


pretty much any samsung made in the last few years on US carriers
there are a couple edge case exceptions but basically you are fucked

my daily is a S5 G900V running cosmic 7.1
it only got that because of tricky exploit that converts it to a dev edition with a unlocked bootloader
and even getting root to run the exploite in the first place was a giant pain in the ass (required downgrading all the way back to kitkat using leaked engineering firmware


----------



## Rehmanpa (May 26, 2017)

OneMoar said:


> pretty much any samsung made in the last few years on US carriers
> there are a couple edge case exceptions but basically you are fucked
> 
> my daily is a S5 G900V running cosmic 7.1
> ...



So I'm stuck with this brick for the next few years then. Never again samsung you mofos (samsung).


----------



## theFOoL (May 27, 2017)

Well too sad. Verizon should have 7.0 for our LG G4 soon and i can downgrade without Boot-looping or anything. The way i see it is they tend to mess things they shouldn't. Like Battery Life for 6.0 was Awful! They probably messed with the Kernel


----------



## biffzinker (May 27, 2017)

Rehmanpa said:


> Never again samsung you mofos (samsung).


Don't forget the carriers messing it up as well.


----------



## theFOoL (May 27, 2017)

biffzinker said:


> Don't forget the carriers messing it up as well.


Too True! As Verizon has so many Apps they Bloat the phone with! Just  simply disable them


----------



## johnnic (Aug 19, 2017)

Rehmanpa said:


> The title pretty much says it all. I'm trying to revert my phone from Nougat to Marshmallow. Does anyone know how to do this for an AT&T Galaxy s7? This is just a normal one not the edge.
> Please help!!! The thing is almost unusable on this pos update. Thanks.


I have managed to downgrade from Nougat to Marshmallow on my Samsung Galaxy S7 so easily using a very simple method like flashing a firmware manually like I use to using Odin by following the instructions from the post https://www.installandroidrom.co.uk...7-and-s7-edge-from-nougat-to-marshmallow.html


----------



## eidairaman1 (Aug 19, 2017)

Goodluck, all i can say is try xda forums.

ATT/VERIZON typically lock down the bootloaders so you can't downgrade, that is why i got a carrier unlocked tmobile phone.


----------



## Frick (Aug 19, 2017)

Rehmanpa said:


> Yep I did when it installed no help. I'm just good with phones and I don't want to brick this thing



Old reply, but you might have to do a factory reset again. I don't know why, but on the phones I've upgraded a factory reset on top of the upgrade solved many issues.


----------

